# TTRS wheel controversy



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

So the wheels have been a hot topic today. But I may have cracked the design code.

It's the Isle of Man "legs 'n' y-fronts" national flag!

Manx flag:









Wheel:


















Uncanny!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Am I the only one that actually likes them? :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I kinda like them too, I certainly don't dislike them to the extent of some posts on here.

Nice one sherry!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Terrible alloys, no concave at all and the typical offset makes them look worse









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Am I the only one that actually likes them? :lol:


No !



Mr R said:


> I kinda like them too, I certainly don't dislike them to the extent of some posts on here.
> 
> Nice one sherry!


But I posted that I liked them before you ....so there :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think the videos show an option of matt/anthracite on them, like the R8.

Leopard... it was me that said way back that it would launch in Beijing! viewtopic.php?p=6591546#p6591546

Who wants to know the UK price then?  :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They remind of my old escort alloys 










Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

Mr R said:


> I think the videos show an option of matt/anthracite on them, like the R8.
> 
> Leopard... it was me that said way back that it would launch in Beijing! viewtopic.php?p=6591546#p6591546
> 
> Who wants to know the UK price then?  :wink:


Good call on the Beijing launch.

Didn't you reckon £49,999.99 previously :lol: for price. I'm all ears for an update. The sound of the 5 cylinder 20 valve engine in an Audi gets me going everytime. I was so planning on having a sensible car for my next car but maybe not.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Am I the only one that actually likes them? :lol:


Seems not, but I wouldn't spend upwards of 60k and be happy with 'em! Also they haven't addressed the arch gap or the train carriage inset of the wheels.

Seems they need to get back their designer from Kia..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well the TT is an isle of man race. But I can't be dealing with them pointing back on one side and forward on the other.

Which is strange as the rotors do that as well just I've never noticed them. More subtle I guess. That's going to bug me now!

I think the TTS 20" are better for a new design. Also without concave.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

God i hope there will be options available cause i would rather take my TTS wheels over them any day if the week. Poor design in my opinion.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I like the RS design wheels 8)

Anyone know when the order book actually opens?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I find these horrendous looking!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're missing the code point....

The conversation went like this.
Audi RS division - customers are complaining we release a wheel on the RS models then pimp it down to the rest of the range.
Marketing - Yes, but that gives us an up sell on the lower models.
Audi RS division - We need to make it exclusive, something that wont start people copying the wheels.
Marketing - why dont we just make them fugly?
Audi RS division - we have the 20" multi spoke on the existing car?
Marketing - no, we need even uglier if possible

And thus, this is how the design was born... Dont say i dont share the inner workings.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Apparently these are the optional 20" wheels designed to be flush to the bodywork. So maybe these aren't standard after all. :? There growing on me but then there are different colour options (some better than others) for these wheels and apparently lightweight too. Anyway link where I heard it:

Carwow launch


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Apparently these are the optional 20" wheels designed to be flush to the bodywork. So maybe these aren't standard after all. :? There growing on me but then there are different colour options (some better than others) for these wheels and apparently lightweight too. Anyway link where I heard it:
> 
> Carwow launch


Incidentally, I recognise that venue to be Audi City in Mayfair, so clearly the primer grey Roadster is the one I'll be filming on Wednesday.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm part of the "I don't like them" brigade 8) 
I wonder what the standard wheels will look like though.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Apparently these are the optional 20" wheels designed to be flush to the bodywork. So maybe these aren't standard after all. :? There growing on me but then there are different colour options (some better than others) for these wheels and apparently lightweight too. Anyway link where I heard it:
> 
> Carwow launch


Did he say £60,000


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

A nice bit of concave like you see on the beemers would be nice


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I`m a bit hit or miss with regards to the wheels but then they are the upgraded 20" ones. I do quite like the version with the internals ether black or anthracite grey brakes the dullness up a little. Let just wait and see what the standard ones look like probably shit if the MK2 was anything to go by. Hey ho you pay your money you takes your chance. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Starting at around £50,000 no doubt climbing to £60,000 with a few options specced up, wonder what the Audi contribution will be 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

What do the standard 19" wheels look like?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

brittan said:


> What do the standard 19" wheels look like?


No pictures released yet for the 19s :S


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TTimi said:


> No pictures released yet for the 19s :S


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
No wonder I can't find any!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Option or not - if I do buy this car at some point, which is likely - it's not going to have those hideous wheels on it! I suppose we should be grateful they've not slung rotors on it, hey ho ... who ever is in charge of alloy wheel styling at Audi needs to go to specsavers - some real horrors appearing lately across their entire range.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> Option or not - if I do buy this car at some point, which is likely - it's not going to have those hideous wheels on it! I suppose we should be grateful they've not slung rotors on it, hey ho ... who ever is in charge of alloy wheel styling at Audi needs to go to specsavers - some real horrors appearing lately across their entire range.


In your opinion  I'd love those wheels

Each to their own.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not a fan of them to be honest very bland and ultra conservative for a performance car which tops the range.
They may look better in the flesh or if they were darker in colour.
Think Audi could do better.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

ya i dont like flat wheels really either

how wide are the 19's? are they still 9"? cause the tire width has been downgraded from 255 to 245 for the 19's, the 20's have 255's


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Not a fan.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Option or not - if I do buy this car at some point, which is likely - it's not going to have those hideous wheels on it! I suppose we should be grateful they've not slung rotors on it, hey ho ... who ever is in charge of alloy wheel styling at Audi needs to go to specsavers - some real horrors appearing lately across their entire range.
> ...


  yep, in my opinion. and agree completely each to their own... Porsche know how to do it. I was having fun building a new 718 the other day and all the wheel options were excellent; such a shame Audi keeps coming up with designs like these optional 20's on the new RS ... I'm hoping the standard 19's are better or it'll be twist the reps arm time to get something else put on. It is possible BTW. At least I think you can spec both the 19's and 20's for the new RS in black/anthracite/silver, so maybe these iffy 20's will look better in say, black :? One thing is for definite, that ride height needs to come down. My TTS is getting a 20mm drop in a few weeks...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Perhaps the wheels shown in this link are the standard 19" ones.



http://imgur.com/lLTKm


Hopefully they are market specific.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I prefer the 20's ! Those fit the bill, 5 arm !

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Just get a set of 20" A6 alloys and you're onto a winner


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

not a fan of the wheels at all, would definitely be changing them if it was me


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

brittan said:


> Perhaps the wheels shown in this link are the standard 19" ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a load of the wheel arch gap! Also how the wheels sit 'inside' the arch instead of flush. Those are the two things which really let the TTS down - I would have thought that with the introduction of the flagship model, Audi would have been all over this!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I`m not a fan of either of the wheels that we have seen so far on the forum, if I had to pick one I think I would go for the 20" ones with the black internal faces. So this is another one to be added to the options list, at this rate I will be looking at around circa 56k, so it might be time for a re think when it comes time to change cars.   I didn`t pay that for my previous RS Plus that was 52k.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

As I mentioned in the TTRS thread the standard 5 arms just remind me of the old Mazda RX-8 alloys. 
Wasn't a fan of them on that car either.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

brittan said:


> Perhaps the wheels shown in this link are the standard 19" ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I hope so! They're even worse than the 20's. I half expected a very lazy set of rotors to appear on the new TT RS, as they did with the RS3. Not the worse wheel in the world, but a bit outdated IMO. I guess in a couple of weeks we'll all know what options are available. I know they don't like doing it, but your Dealer can get different wheels onto the car for you. The current Audi 19" 5 arm twin spokes or Y design 20's (in black hopefully) are what I was hoping to see available for this car. I wouldn't be looking to change my TTS for a couple of years, well, I only just took delivery of it! But I went TTS, then RS with the mk2. Probably do the same with the mk3. By the time I order one, I am sure Audi will have woke up to the fact that fugugly wheels don't sell cars


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Audi have had some cracking wheels in the past, but I guess there is only so many designs that are new and look good. Perhaps they've run out of ideas!


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

*I like them.*

There; I said it!


----------

